# Will air bags fit with coil spacers????



## mrwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.sdtrucksprings.com/index...currency=USD&gclid=CMjOq4zEqbMCFUZgMgod93kAdg

After doing some reading seems like these will fit fine in my cherokee (2001 XJ). My question is has anybody installed these or something similiar with coil spring spacers also stuffed in?

Thanks,

Z


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes there are people that use those. I found they stiffen up the ride tooooOOOoooOOOooooOOo much

I use air shocks.


----------



## mrwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

OK, so have not read much on the actual air shocks. Do the create a good "stopping point" for the suspension when the plow is on?

Z


----------



## snerdy (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.supersprings.com/index.asp


----------



## Rockdaddy (Jan 8, 2009)

I swapped out my front coil springs from a V8 Grand Cherokee on my 95 Cherokee and it handles my Meyers 6.5 fine


----------

